# Dr Larry Connor in East Texas!



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Dr Larry Connor will be conducting a Master Class on October 29, 2011
at Kingfisher Apiaries. Here are the subjects he will cover-

Master Class Content

Making New Hives
From existing hives
For increase or sale
Overwintering Nucs

Queen rearing and drone saturation
Various ways to get queens
Increasing drone numbers

Developing the powers of observation
Queen issues
Diseases and pests

Evaluating hives
Reading the hive, frame by frame
Egg laying rate as a measure of production
Other selection criteria (rule of the golden mean)

Cost is $110 a person. This includes lunch, snacks, AND YOUR CHOICE OF
A LARRY CONNOR BOOK! Space is limited to 20 people so sign up early!
Please send payment by September 24th to reserve a spot. Reserve early
as this class will fill up within a few weeks. Contact me (Email or PM) for
registration details.

Thanks,
Mike R.
Kingfisher Apiaries
Gilmer, TX
[email protected]


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Also, I forgot to add that this is a small, hands on class....we will be in beehives the majority of the day.
Mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Believe it or not its filling up super fast...had people sign up tonight at our local meeting...contact me if you want to attend!
mike


----------



## Pugs

Wish I could attend. If I was close, I'd be there. I heard him speak last year at WAS and talked with him a bit between session and during sessions I wasn't interested in.

I wish I could get my club interested in bringing him here to Oregon. 

Do let us know how it went, when it is over and done with.

Pugs


----------



## BeeKeith

Hey Mke, I'd like to be signed up for this. I made the last Larry Connor "get together" and would like to make this one. Let me know what else I need to do


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Shoot me a email @ [email protected]


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

I still have a few spots out of the 18-20 spots that were originally planned for...this filled up fast! Folks from all over will be here. Great way to network with other beekeepers and learn a ton!
mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Still have a few more spots!
Mike


----------



## virginiawolf

Awesome Mike, Sounds Great. The queen rearing class I took this summer here in P.A. really opened my eyes and was fun. If I lived close I'd be there. 
I hope you post some pics from the experience. Nice Work!!! VW


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

All spots are now filled. Thanks for the interest!
Mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

I had someone cancel...if anyone is interested please contact me ASAP and I can sign you up!
Mike


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

I had another person let me know that they could not make it to the workshop. Please contact me if interested in attending and I can get you all the info.
Mike


----------



## Gypsi

I went to your website, you're selling more bees in a nuc than I got when I bought my hive, I was just buying boxes... Got the where from there, didn't get the when, might want to attend. 

If new beeks are allowed. This is a master's class.

Gypsi


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

New beeks are allowed. What i mean by a master class is that he's not going to go over a lot of rudimentary stuff. Its no beginner class but at the same time its not like a college course. LOL I promise though you would learn something.


----------



## Gypsi

My suit has a lot of stains and spills on it, but I've never taken a bee class, and I started intensive learning in July, beating back mites with powdered sugar (successfully), and fighting off shb, wax moth and robber bees. So I've got the basics. I've also got a job scheduled for the 29th. Will see if I can move it and get back with you, if you still have a spot. 

Gypsi


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

I've got one spot left if you or anyone else is interested.
MIke


----------



## Gypsi

I'm not going to make it, I have to work. Some other lucky soul can go.

Gypsi


----------



## Sherillynn

I am formerly from Michigan and belonged to the State Bee Club there and was lucky enough to hear Dr. Connor speak on several occasions. (He is a native Michigander.) You guys are gonna have a great class! He is a great speaker. Makes me want to move back to Michigan!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Thanks to all that came. Was a fun day for everyone I think we all learned something.
Mike


----------



## Michael Palmer

After all the buildup...that's all you're going to say?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Michael Palmer said:


> After all the buildup...that's all you're going to say?


Larry warned me about you...LOL just kidding. Every other word from him was Palmer or Palmerize. :lpf: He must like what you are doing!
What did you want me to say?
Mike


----------



## winevines

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Larry warned me about you...LOL just kidding. Every other word from him was Palmer or Palmerize. :lpf: He must like what you are doing!
> What did you want me to say?
> Mike


MP- Oh Dear.....I know we helped fan those flames... it's all in fun!

KINGFISHER- How about telling us how he influenced you and the attendees in terms of commitment to queen rearing? Skills? What local activities might this class inspire? Have you already been working together re queen rearing? Are you changing anything about your queen rearing or queen stock based on what you learned?

He was up in Northern VA in May, 2011 (where incidentally is where he first heard that term to "Palmerize" hives from Jim Haskell meaning to break down hives in to OW nucs). The class was helpful for us to see and participate in the process from grafting, starter to finisher (he used a 24 hour swarm box starter box method so this is possible in a 3 day class). We all left with 24 hour queen cells and got to finish them off in our own finisher hives. Subsequently many of us saw queens emerge and still have them in the apiary. It provided education to folks about DCA's and how we can work together to introduce new stock in the area. The class led to at least 3 separate small groups of folks pursuing queen rearing this summer and another smaller workshop for another club. So all is all, a lot of potential queen rearing activity was inspired by this class. It was well worth the time and the money. The challenge is to keep the work up in the small groups and get folks to collaborate without a "Master" class every year providing education and inspiration.


----------



## Joseph Clemens

winevines said:


> . . . a lot of potential queen rearing activity was spurned by this class.


Are you sure? It sounds like the opposite happened, not spurned, but inspired.


----------



## winevines

Joseph Clemens said:


> Are you sure? It sounds like the opposite happened, not spurned, but inspired.


thanks. edited. i must have meant spurred.....


----------



## Michael Palmer

Just wanted to know how it went, how it was received, and if you are gound to start a queen rearing project with your club. And how' Larry...


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Yes we have tried to get a local queen coop going but there is close to zero interest. Another guy and I were ready to give a strong foundation to some sort of program but no one wanted to work with us. But everyone likes the cheap Italians from Georgia, screened bottoms, and sugar dusting. People get in this rut because that is what "everyone" does so it must be good. Its hard to get people to see that you get what you pay for as far as queens go. 

I will probably not change much because I have based most of my stuff off of what he does. As far as stock goes i think he is happy w/ what i have lol..buckfast from the place he just visited...hygienics...etc. Overall it went really well. I pretty much zoned out for parts of it. Was a very long week preparing for it. Still am in a fog. 
Larry was doing good. He seemed to enjoy the day. We had a nice dinner at our local club's president's house and he (larry) was our dinner entertainment . We always enjoy having him around. He is becoming like family. 
Mike


----------



## Michael Palmer

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> People get in this rut because that is what "everyone" does so it must be good. Its hard to get people to see that you get what you pay for as far as queens go.


So you know how to change that, don't you? By showing them the awsome and productive colonies you raise with your local queens.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Yes. I'm trying. But that pocketbook.....
Mike


----------

